# frasi divertenti in italiano (o nei vari dialetti)



## claudine2006

Copio la bella iniziativa del forum spagnolo, per proporre anche qui da noi la stessa domanda. 
Qual è la frase (proverbio, espressione idiomatica, modo di dire) che vi risulta più divertente e ascoltando la quale non potete trattenervi dallo scoppiare in un'allegra risata?
Vi prego di inserire la traduzione in italiano nel caso in cui la frase in questione provenga da uno dei nostri variegati e coloriti dialetti.


----------



## sabrinita85

*"C'è una nebbia che si taglia col coltello"*

 mi piace troppo e mi fa ridere un sacco... probabilmente solo a me!
Ogni volta muoio dalla voglia di dirla, ma a Roma non c'è mai una nebbia tanto fitta... da potersi _tagliare col coltello_!


----------



## Jana337

Un'ottima idea, Claudine. Spero di poter leggere anche la tua frase preferita! 

A me piace pazzescamente "ma da quale pulpito viene la predica?". Bella da svenire! E da quando l'ho imparata mi manca nelle altre lingue che parlo. 

Jana


----------



## sabrinita85

Jana337 said:
			
		

> "ma da quale pulpito viene la predica?"


Una frase graziosa con lo stesso significato è "Il bue che dice cornuto all'asino!"


----------



## lidia1201

Forse sono fuori tema, ma mi è venuta in mente questa:
"Mogli e buoi -sempre corna sono"


----------



## BlueWolf

Usare l'espressione "Sì, buona notte" quando qualcuno non capisce qualcosa, mi fa decisamente impazzire.


----------



## moodywop

Napoletano: _ten' cchiù corna 'i 'na sporta 'i maruzzell'_

Ha più corna di una cesta di lumachine di mare

_Pur' 'o scarrafon' è bell' a 'a mamma soja_

Anche lo scarafaggio sembra bello a sua madre


----------



## claudine2006

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Un'ottima idea, Claudine. Spero di poter leggere anche la tua frase preferita!
> 
> A me piace pazzescamente "ma da quale pulpito viene la predica?". Bella da svenire! E da quando l'ho imparata mi manca nelle altre lingue che parlo.
> 
> Jana


 
Hai ragione, ma ce ne sono così tante che mi piacciono, che non so decidermi!
Per ora propongo alla vostra attenzione "cornuto e mazziato"....e mi riservo la possibilità di aggiungerne delle altre.


----------



## claudine2006

Ne ho un'altra! "Ho una fifa blu". Da un'idea molto pittoresca della situazione.


----------



## fox71

Cencio che dice male di straccio!


----------



## TimeHP

Io trovo divertente:
_tutto fa brodo, disse quello che fece la pipì in mare..._

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Io trovo divertente:
> _tutto fa brodo, disse quello che fece la pipì in mare..._
> 
> Ciao


 
Non conoscevo la seconda parte della frase....


----------



## cla07

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Non conoscevo la seconda parte della frase....


 
Nemmeno io!!! Terrificante!! E dire che la usavo spessissimo... Ora, magari, cio penserò due volte prima di farlo!

A me vengono in mente i classici:
"Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino", cioè tanto la gatta insiste per andare a mangiare il lardo (grasso di maiale) che alla fine ci rimette la zampa.
Me ne viene in mente uno toscano che mi fa impazzire:
"Più foco vedo, meno mi scaldo" (non sono certa che si scriva così): più grande è il fuoco che vedo, meno riesco a scaldarmi. 
A casa mia utilizziamo "Vado per uno" nel senso di: vadi di fretta. Ma ho visto che qui a Roma non tutti lo capiscono e non saprei proprio dire da dove proviene.

Quella della moglie e dei buoi la sapevo diversa: "Mogli e buoi dei paesi tuoi".

Claudia


----------



## nickyp

A me piace "fare una figura da peracottaro"!

E ce n'è una che dice mio padre (magari è toscana, lui è di Pisa): "Io sto coi frati e zappo l'orto". Cioé io mi adatto a fare quello che fa la maggioranza....


----------



## cla07

nickyp said:
			
		

> A me piace "fare una figura da peracottaro"!
> 
> E ce n'è una che dice mio padre (magari è toscana, lui è di Pisa): "Io sto coi frati e zappo l'orto". Cioé io mi adatto a fare quello che fa la maggioranza....


 

Ciao,

mi hai fatto venire in mente "Chi va con lo zoppo impara a zoppicare".

Claudia


----------



## arceri

In milanese:" se ghin,ghin, se ghin no sciau" ( se ci sono ci sono,altrimenti pazienza
Non male,vero?


----------



## Juri

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> Per ora propongo alla vostra attenzione "cornuto e mazziato"....
> 
> E' forse cio' che dalle nostre parti(NordEst)si definisce:"Becco e bastonato"?
> 
> Sempre qui, quando uno dice fesserie:"Ti spande la soffitta?"


----------



## TimeHP

> Ti spande la soffitta?


 
Suona bene, ma cosa significa?

Mi piace anche la frase del padre di nickyp e penso che la userò anch'io d'ora in poi. 

Nel dialetto ligure ce n'è uno molto carino: 
_siuscià e surbì inseme nu se po_, 
ovvero non si può soffiare e succhiare al tempo stesso.

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

Juri said:
			
		

> claudine2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per ora propongo alla vostra attenzione "cornuto e mazziato"....
> 
> E' forse cio' che dalle nostre parti(NordEst)si definisce:"Becco e bastonato"?
> 
> Sempre qui, quando uno dice fesserie:"Ti spande la soffitta?"
> 
> 
> 
> Credo proprio di sì!
Click to expand...


----------



## cla07

Un altro: "Bacco, tabacco e Venere"
Cioè: Bacchus, tobacco and Venus (wine, smoke and love)

Oppure, splendido, questo: S. Paolo cadde da cavallo e disse: "Tanto volevo scendere!"  

Claudia


----------



## Juri

cla07 said:
			
		

> Un altro: "Bacco, tabacco e Venere"
> Cioè: Bacchus, tobacco and Venus (wine, smoke and love)
> 
> Completo pero' e' "Bacco, tabacco e Venere, riducon l'uomo in cenere"
> 
> Un chiarimento per chi non ha capito la soffitta che spande: e' ovviamente il cervello, che "spande".
> 
> Si tratta di un detto toscano ancor valido:"Non e' ancora sera a Prato"?
> Un altro veneto:"Panza piena no crede ala svoda"(vuota)


----------



## fox71

Un altro detto toscano bello ma volgare che si dice per chi si deve adattare un po' a tutti i ruoli è: "fare da potta e da culo!"


----------



## fox71

E' bello anche: "Se piove di ver che tona...!" (Se piove di quel che tuona..."), da dirsi quando ci son dei presagi non tanto buoni:
ad es. "Se piove di ver che tona siamo rovinati!"


----------



## Giannaclaudia

A me è sempre piaciuta questo modo di dire brianzolo, che da piccola, mi pareva una impresa titanica: "Va' scuàa su 'l mar."  Equivale a "va' a quel paese", ma senza la seconda parte.


----------



## lidia1201

Si può ancora sentire da qualche parte "Gli manca un giovedì"?


----------



## andersxman

A me hanno fatto ridere queste due.. non saprei come catalogarle..espressioni:

_*"pettinare la scimmia"*_ (perdere tempo)

"se facciamo così stiamo a pettinare la scimmia"

_*"fare una marmellata di carne e ossa"*_ (Cioè.. si, fare la faccia (molto) gonfia a qualcuno"

"se non la smetti faccio una marmellata di carne e ossa di te"


----------



## Golondrina

Ciao...dalle mie parti si dice: "che ti credi? Mica friggemo coll'acqua?" in italiano corretto: "per chi c'hai preso? Non friggiamo con l'acqua" e viene usato quando ci sentiamo sottovalutati in qualche cosa.

Un'altra molto divertente è "Manc'a li cani" cioè "neanche ai cani", nel senso che neanche i cani vorrebbero un trattamento del genere!



			
				lidia1201 said:
			
		

> Si può ancora sentire da qualche parte "Gli manca un giovedì"?


 
io sento spesso "gli manca un venerdì"


----------



## Juri

Senz'altro un venerdì, oppure "Gli manca  una rotella."
"Non parlare di corda in casa d'impiccati"


----------



## Saoul

In Sicilia, terra di gente ospitale c'è il detto: "a casa cap' quanto vole o parone" vale a dire "la casa contiene tanta gente quanta ne vuole il padrone". E' un modo di dire bellissimo, per dire che c'è sempre posto per tutti.

In piemonte invece usa: "U'iè el corv c'al disa al curnaiass, com t'è nei, com t'è nei". Non sono sicuro che si scriva così, ma il senso è: "Il corvo che dice alla cornacchia come sei nera, come sei nera!" una versione un po' più "esopo" del bue che dà del cornuto all'asino!


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

A Roma si dice "te gonfio come 'na zampogna" che vuol dire ti gonfio (di botte) come una cornamusa.

mi ha sempre fatto ridere.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

In sicilia c'è una frase che dice "para ca nun sciuscia ammintri sbintulia" vale a dire "pare che non soffia e invece un po di vento c'è".
Il che può essere inteso anche in senso figurato come a dire "pare innocente, e invece sotto sotto..."


----------



## giovist

Per restare in Sicilia:

- l'acqua lo bagna e il vento lo asciuga (detto di persona molto tranquilla, che non reagisce alle provocazioni);
- chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta (un po' come 'chi la fa l'aspetti').

Ciao ciao


----------



## Juri

A chi ha fortuna, anche il bue fa vitelli.(Non so ricostruirlo in bergamasco)
In veneto pero' si:Chi ga un porco solo lo fa grasso,
e chi ga un fio solo lo fa mato.


----------



## TimeHP

Più che divertenti, trovo ridicole e un pochino assurde:

_Sta' in campana _
e
_Apri l'occhio_

Ciao


----------



## claudine2006

cla07 said:
			
		

> Oppure, splendido, questo: S. Paolo cadde da cavallo e disse: "Tanto volevo scendere!"
> 
> Claudia


 
Sullo stile della favola della volpe e l'uva...interessante, non lo conoscevo.


----------



## Miry_fdo

In napoletano:

wap e cas e strunz e piazz
coraggioso in casa...ovvero con i familiari....ma scemo in strada 

mentre 'o miedeco sturéa, 'o malato se ne muore...
(mentre il medico studia, il malato muore)


----------



## moodywop

Miry_fdo said:
			
		

> In napoletano:
> 
> wap e cas e strunz e piazz
> coraggioso in casa...ovvero con i familiari....ma scemo in strada
> 
> mentre 'o miedeco sturéa, 'o malato se ne muore...
> (mentre il medico studia, il malato muore)


 
Il mio napoletano è stentato ma non dovrebbe essere:

_guapp' rint' 'a casa _( o _a 'a casa_)_ e strunz' 'n piazza (_o _'nmiezz' 'a piazza)_?

e _se ne more?_


----------



## Miry_fdo

moodywop said:
			
		

> Il mio napoletano è stentato ma non dovrebbe essere:
> 
> _guapp' rint' 'a casa _( o _a 'a casa_)_ e strunz' 'n piazza (_o _'nmiezz' 'a piazza)_?
> 
> e _se ne more?_



Ciao!
Hai ragione...io il napoletano non so scrivere molto bene


----------



## Juri

Di uno che in Toscana viene in cucina quando i piatti son gia' lavati, 
si dice che fa il "_soccorso di Pisa_". Qc.sa il perche'?


----------



## angelabonora

_Raddrizzare le gambe ai cani_

_Va a Iesi ... _a prendere un buon rotolo di corda ed impiccati. Nella bassa Emiliana viene detto solo la prima parte

Analogo significato in Romanesco
_Vatte a ripone_ ...in un cassetto (bara)

Cattivelli questi Emiliani e Romani


----------



## andersxman

Cosa s'intende per "gli manca un giovedi/venerdi"? (Spero che non sia una domanda troppo stupida )


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Juri said:


> Senz'altro un venerdì, oppure "Gli manca una rotella."


 


andersxman said:


> Cosa s'intende per "gli manca un giovedi/venerdi"? (Spero che non sia una domanda troppo stupida )


 

La risposta l'aveva già data Juri.

Si dice "gli manca un venerdì" e significa "Gli manca una rotella" oppure "E' un po' svitato".

Non ricordo l'origine di questo modo di dire. Lo ricerco e poi ti faccio sapere.


----------



## mirandolina

Oggi ho sentito una frase che non conoscevo:

"Ho le gambe che mi fanno Giacomo Giacomo", cioè mi tremano.... !


----------



## angelabonora

Sempre in Bolognese: Nuda, nuda che l'America l'è svena = nuota, nuota che l'America è vicina, diceva l'emigrato al figlio...ma in definitiva vuol significare ...lavora


----------



## Juri

Le gambe fanno Giacomo-Giacomo anche a Trieste, dove peraltro si afferma che: _Stuco e pitura fa bela figura_.
In Istria invece: _Camara senza armeròn, xe come barca senza gavon_(stiva)


----------



## Antis

cla07 said:


> Nemmeno io!!! Terrificante!! E dire che la usavo spessissimo... Ora, magari, cio penserò due volte prima di farlo!
> 
> 
> Claudia, io credo che la seconda parte della frase sia una battuta fatta sulla nota parte iniziale. Non fa parte delle versione originale di questoi modo di dire
> [tutto fa brodo].
> Credo che il significato resti cmq che si può fare un brodo con praticamente qualunque cosa, anche quando gli ingredienti sono pochi e poveri, o si vuole utilizzare (e dissimulare) qualcosa di scadente per ottenere cmq un risultato accettabile.
> 
> ciao
> Antis


----------



## Alice Kirby

A volte si dice _"Schiantare dal Ridere"_. Chi ha mai visto uno schiantato dal ridere?


----------



## Alice Kirby

E si dice anche _Questa idea non ti deve passare neanche per l'anticamera del cervello!_. Sta a significare _Quest'idea non ti deve passare neanche per la mente!_
Quando la sento mi viene da ridere!
Un altro modo di dire qui a Como è "_cannare_" che sta per _"sbagliare"_ oppure "_funzecare_" al posto di _funzionare_...
non so se si usano anche in altre parti d'Italia...


----------



## Antis

per restare in Emilia (anche se io sono veneta)

a me fa ridere

"è simpatico come un gatto attaccato ai maroni"

o anche

"ai miei tempi saltavo i fossi per la lunga"
(alludendo a tutte le impresi mirabolanti e poco credibili
che gli anziani raccontano di aver fatto "ai loro tempi")

Antis


----------



## f4bo

"sei fuori come un balcone"
"a Caval Donato non si guarda in bocca"
"can che abbaia non dorme" (o era 'morde'?)


----------



## Golondrina

Antis said:


> "è simpatico come un gatto attaccato ai maroni"


 per rimanere in tema, a me fa ridere "è simpatico come una verruca"


----------



## Jana337

f4bo said:


> "can che abbaia non dorme" (o era 'morde'?)


La reazione di Saoul è stata spostata qui. 

Jana


----------



## f4bo

un paio di detti milanesi:

- ma va a ciapaa i ratt (vai a catturare ratti - per mandare qualcuno al diavolo senza essere troppo volgari)
- piutost che nient l'e' meij piuttost (piuttosto che niente e' meglio piuttosto - un modo strano per dire d'accontentarsi di quel poco che c'e')

PS: non ricordavo bene uno scioglilingua milanese e ho provato a cercarlo su google e guardate che ho trovato: 
http://it.wikiquote.org/wiki/Categoria:Proverbi


----------



## alahay

C'ho un amico Napoletano che solo ad aprire la bocca nell'anticipare quello che dira' fa ridere da morire a crepapelle. Ve lo quoto :"*Ma ti sei bevuto il cervello?* Com'era buono? Per lo meno t'e' piaciuto? Di sicuro ti avrei chiesto se t'e' rimasto un po' da assaggiare ma non mi sembra il caso, vatte farne trapiantare, *sei piu' inutile di un lecca lecca alla merda*..."


----------



## *Giulia*

A me piace molto "*beati i ultimi se i primi i ga creanxa*" che, come immagino si capisca, significa ""beati gli ultimi se i primi sono educati, cortesi".

Questa invece l'ho sentita da un mio amico, non so se è un modo di dire, comunque fa: "*prendere la palla al balzo - come disse il castratore di canguri*"

E dulcis in fundo: "*La boca no a xe straca se no a sa de vaca*" che significa la bocca non è stanca se non sa di mucca, ovvero che finché non mangi il formaggio il pasto non può dirsi concluso.


----------



## danalto

Mia mamma, che era romagnola, diceva spesso:
*< A chi sputa in aria, gli ricade in un occhio >
*Io lo trovo geniale: in sintesi significa " Non criticare gli altri, potresti rimanere vittima delle tue stesse critiche "


----------



## angelabonora

Circa come
"non cercare la trave negli occhi degi altri".... non so se è proprio così...
Ciao


----------



## angelabonora

un'altra?

far ridere i polli

Roma non fu fatta in un giorno


Aver la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca ( e perchè non il marito?)


----------



## *Giulia*

angelabonora said:


> Circa come
> "non cercare la trave negli occhi degi altri".... non so se è proprio così...
> Ciao



Non cercare la pagliuzza nell'occhio degli altri, ma guarda la trave che c'è nel tuo.

Viene da una frase pronunciata da Gesù:

Matteo 7; versetti 3-4
"Perché osservi la pagliuzza nell'occhio del tuo fratello, mentre non ti accorgi della trave che hai nel tuo occhio?"


----------



## claudine2006

alahay said:


> Ho un amico napoletano a cui basta aprire bocca per far morire dal ridere (per far ridere a crepapelle). Ve lo quoto:"*Ma ti sei bevuto il cervello?* Com'era buono? Per lo meno t'e' piaciuto? Di sicuro ti avrei chiesto se te n'è rimasto un po' da assaggiare ma non mi sembra il caso, vatte farne trapiantare (? vai a farti ---), *sei piu' inutile di un lecca lecca alla m*****..."


----------



## nuevoestudiante

andersxman said:


> Cosa s'intende per "gli manca un giovedi/venerdi"? (Spero che non sia una domanda troppo stupida )


 

Una persona cui manca un venerdì è stravagante, bizzarra, originale, un po' matta. L'espressione nasce, con qualche probabilità, dalla infondata credenza di ritenere i nati prematuri incompleti e pertanto mancanti di qualche "venerdi". Venerdì e non giovedì, o altro, perchè al venerdì sono collegati tradizionalmente manovre scaramantiche, riti magici e pratiche occultistiche.
Nessun rapporto, quindi, con le caratteristiche fisiche o psicologiche del famoso personaggio omonimo de "Le avventure di Robinson Crusoe" di Daniel Defoe.

=======================

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## comeunanuvola

Forse saranno state le situazioni a cui sono legate queste frasi ma, ogni volta che le sento sorrido sempre:

.... Non vengo mica dalla montagna del sapone!!!! (Che significa poi??)))
..... Mi vuoi far credere che Cristo è morto dal freddo!
..... abita dove ha perso le scarpe Maria calzetta...

e più di tutte (per rispondere a qualcuno che ti accusa di non fare niente)

.... e certo io sto quì a pettinare le bambole!!! 


Nuvola

Quì a Roma poi mi fanno ridere quando dicono:

*M'arimbarza* (ovvero mi rimbalza) per significare che quello che hai detto o fatto non mi tange minimamente.

Nuvola

E poi uno però molto volgare (cancellatemi se è troppo), però divertente, che tra colleghi (romani) dicevamo del capo e poi tra di noi per ridere è.

In c**o te c'entra, ma in testa proprio no (per dire di una persona alquanto stupida)

Nuvola


----------



## Xerinola

BlueWolf said:


> Usare l'espressione "Sì, buona notte" quando qualcuno non capisce qualcosa, mi fa decisamente impazzire.


 
Ciao!
Non sono italiana, ma lo sto imparando. Mi piace molto questo che hai scritto! Mi fa ridere! 
A me mi piace anche l'espressione: "*Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare*" (no so se è cosí...) 

Saluti!
X:


----------



## claudine2006

Xerinola said:


> Ciao!
> Non sono italiana, ma lo sto imparando. Mi piace molto quello/ciò che hai scritto! Mi fa ridere!
> A me piace anche l'espressione: "*Tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare*" (no so se è così...)
> 
> Saluti!
> X:


Sì, è così.


----------



## RenK

Da quando ho letto "M'ha impastocchiato certe ragioni che non ho potuto ben capire." continuo a ripetere "Non impastocchiarmi 'ste ragioni" e cose analoghe. Sarò scema? Ma a me piace tantissimo. Bellissima di un grande della letteratura italiana.


----------



## RenK

Alice Kirby said:


> A volte si dice _"Schiantare dal Ridere"_. Chi ha mai visto uno schiantato dal ridere?




Allora cosa ne dici di "Scompisciarsi dal ridere"?


----------



## Nate in California

Mi sono sempre chiesto perché "Fa un freddo cane"? 
Cioé cosa c'entra il cane col freddo?

Ci sono tanti dal Veneto che mi piacciono, per esempio:

I schei no i ga ganbe ma i córe
I soldi non hanno gambe ma corrono

No se snaxa na roxa se no se strénzxe 'l spin
Non si annusa una rosa se non si stringe la spina


----------



## Stiannu

In Piemonte si dice "fare una figura da cioccolataio".

Si riferisce - forse - all'epoca della monarchia sabauda, quando l'industria del cioccolato era molto fiorente e i commercianti del settore - delle specie di _parvenu_ - potevano permettersi lussi vistosi, come viaggiare su carrozze trainate da quattro cavalli. I reali furono costretti ad aumentare il numero dei cavalli delle loro carrozze per "non fare la figura da cioccolatai"... 

In ogni caso, qualunque sia l'etimologia, è carina.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Ci sono poi dei detti che, pur significando la stessa cosa, cambiano da una regione all'altra.

Per esempio il noto "sei alla frutta" in Sardegna si dice (tradotto)

Sei già a fiori 

Che forse è più inquietante ma carino.


----------



## angelabonora

In Emilia
"donna baffuta donna piaciuta"....
forse prima dei baffi


----------



## angelabonora

"Dissò, fèt l'Amleto?"
traduzione
"Dimmi, fai l'Amleto?"
detto ad uno che tergiversa, esita, nel prendere le decisioni


----------



## angelabonora

sempre con riferimento inglese
"I Inglish i han él bistacc, mò nueter avan i limòn"
"Gli Inglesi hanno le bistecche, ma noi abbiamo i limoni"...per condire la bistecca
Questa è di Oreste Biavati, venditore all'inizio del 1900 sul mercato settimanale, nella Piazzuola di Bologna, di lamette, rasoi e...battute.


----------



## yuppiter

Aggiungerei a quanto citato da Kirbi e da Renk
"Sbellicarsi dalle risa".
Trovo anche molto divertente "piangeva dal ridere"


----------



## yuppiter

Non saprei se si tratta di un proverbio o di un modo di dire ma è abbastanza carino: "ne ho prese tante (botte) ma a lui ne ho dette un sacco (parole) evidentemente ci si consola sempre e non ci si arrende mai!
Y


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Alice Kirby said:


> A volte si dice _"Schiantare dal Ridere"_. Chi ha mai visto uno schiantato dal ridere?


 
Alice, non è "schiantare", ma *schiattare*, che significa morire. Infatti, si dice anche "morire dal ridere" e pare che sia anche accaduto...


----------



## Juri

C'è chi afferma che si può anche "pisciarsi addosso dal ridere". Sarà vero?
La versione veneta del modo di dire citato da yuppiter è:
Le go ciapade sì, ma ghe le go dite!
Per chi teme gli spifferi: Aria di fessura, aria di sepoltura!
Risus castigat mores: Chi ruba poco va in galera, chi ruba molto fa carriera.


----------



## comeunanuvola

Giannaclaudia said:


> Alice, non è "schiantare", ma *schiattare*, che significa morire. Infatti, si dice anche "morire dal ridere" e pare che sia anche accaduto...


 

Io per la verità ho sentito entrambi.

Benigni per esempio mi sembra che dica in diversi film proprio "schiantare"... forse è un toscanismo. 

Nuvola


----------



## SaraB.84

Quando Fuori Piove Dentro Ce Il Sole


----------



## SaraB.84

LA VITA è UNA TEMPESTA....
...MA PRENDERLO NEL CULO è UN LAMPO!!!!


----------



## sadtomato

a Roma mi fa morire dal ridere "mica vengo/viene dalla montagna del sapone" per dire "mica sono/è così ingenuo"


----------



## Dragoberto

*Ciccio no xé per barca
*
detto tipicamente triestino.
Si usa quando qualcuno non è capace di fare qualcosa.

Deriva dal fatto che Trieste è sul mare e quindi c'è familiarità con le abilità marinare, mentre la Ciceria (o Ciciaria) è nell'entroterra istriano, dove l'occupazione principale era l'agricoltura


----------



## Heliand

Ecco questo mi fa veramente ridere (spero non sia già stato inserito, ne avete trovati tantissimi!! Bravi!!):
- onde per cui, quatro ciape fa' do cui.... (onde per cui 4 chiappe fanno 2 culi)
- no so mia ea mussa del strassaro... (non sono mica la MUSSA DEL STRASSARO(?)) 
- varda ke no so mia nato in tea camara dei saadi (o saladi,o saeadi..): guarda che non sono nato nella camera dei salami (per dire, on sono scemo o non sono nato ieri)


----------



## Dragoberto

Heliand said:


> - no so mia ea mussa del strassaro... (non sono mica la MUSSA DEL STRASSARO(?))



Forse si intende la mula, anzi l'asina dello straccivendolo? la serva di uno che fa un lavoro già di per sé di bassa considerazione sociale...


----------



## pimpiepooh

Caspita gente, ce n'è davvero tanti di modi di dire, proverbi ecc. che fanno schiattare dal ridere   (n.b. dico schiattare perchè come ha già evidenziato qualcun altro vuol dire morire, "schiantare" mi sa tanto che l'hanno diffuso come gaffe volontaria per far ridere i due di Zelig: "E' la mia voltaaaaaaa???")

Uguale in quanto a utilizzo a "ciao, buonanotte" (che uso moltissimo  ) c'è *ciao banane *... Ho riso delle ore la prima volta che l'ho sentito dire!!!

Oppure "la fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo... per te mi sa che usa il binocolo per non perderti!"

Se me ne vengono altri aggiungo!


----------



## Heliand

*Ecco dopo una notte di riflessione cosa mi è venuto in mente:*

i miei amici dicono quando non sanno che fare o dove andare:
-'ndonti, stonti, cosa fonti ? - andiamo, stiamo, cosa facciamo?

mio nonno quando mi invita a cena...: unco magne poenta col tocio

quando non mi voglio sforzar troppo dico:
-se maometto nol va a montagna...eora el ndarà al mar

un amico maschilista:
-E femene xe come e sardee, butà via ea testa tuto el resto xe bon.
Le donne sono come le sarde, tolta la testa tutto il resto è buono.

Mia mamma quando mi fa la predica su mio moroso..:
- Dopo i confeti se vede i difeti
Dopo i confetti si vedono i difetti

Mia mamma sempre..:
- Un galo senza cresta sè un capón, un omo senza barba sè un   coión.
Un gallo senza cresta è un cappone, un uomo senza barba un   coglione.


----------



## Dragoberto

non so se esiste in Italiano...

se mia nonna gavessi le riode, la sarìa un careto
se mia nonna avesse le ruote, sarebbe un carretto


----------



## Antis

Stiannu said:


> In Piemonte si dice "fare una figura da cioccolataio".
> 
> Si riferisce - forse - all'epoca della monarchia sabauda, quando l'industria del cioccolato era molto fiorente e i commercianti del settore - delle specie di _parvenu_ - potevano permettersi lussi vistosi, come viaggiare su carrozze trainate da quattro cavalli. I reali furono costretti ad aumentare il numero dei cavalli delle loro carrozze per "non fare la figura da cioccolatai"...
> 
> In ogni caso, qualunque sia l'etimologia, è carina.



Davvero illuminanate!
me l'erp sempre chiesto...
ciao
Antis


----------



## Francesca_le

ciao a tutti....
"stai soda"..che signignifica "resta al tuo posto"


----------



## kia76

un'altra:

FURBO DI TRE COTTE
per indicare una persona non molto sveglia

lo si usa anche fuori dalla lombardia???


----------



## Akire72

Da poco ho sentito qualcosa del tipo

"sei falso come una moneta da 5 euro!!"


----------



## claudine2006

kia76 said:


> Un'altra:
> 
> FURBO DI TRE COTTE
> per indicare una persona non molto sveglia.
> 
> Lo si usa anche fuori dalla Lombardia???


 
Sì, ma l'ho sentito usare con il significato di "furbastro".


----------



## danalto

Sempre la mia mamma (romagnola) quando cucinava cibo in eccesso diceva 
*Ne ho fatto un secchio anche per il mio somaro.

*


----------



## yuppiter

Non sono assolutamente certo di scriverlo in modo corretto (non è il mio dialetto) ma nel veneto ho sentito:
"se tutti i basi faria busi tutti i musi saria sbusi"
(se tutti i baci facessero buchi tutti i visi sarebbero bucati)
Y


----------



## Gio77

Riguardo l'eterna lotta/rivalità tra i paesi limitrofi, che si tramanda ormai - fortunatamente - solo in tono scherzoso, mi è capitato l'altro giorno di sentire questa frase:

"Mei un mort in cà che un [*abitante del paese vicino*] ala porta!"
Tradotto dal bolognese: "Meglio un morto in casa che un [*abitante del paese vicino*] alla porta!".

Credevo fosse caratteristica del paesino in cui l'ho sentita, invece mi è stato detto essere molto diffusa.

Vi risulta?


----------



## Akire72

A Firenze si dice "Meglio un morto in casa che un Pisano all'uscio" deriva da vecchi antagonismi storico-politic tra le due città. L'odio per i Pisani è già evidente nella Divina Commedia, ho detto tutto!


----------



## Heliand

La mia prof. di Grosseto ripeteva sempre "Meglio un morto in casa che un Pisano all'uscio".. oltre a "che è? non sono mica l'oca bianca!"..


----------



## fox71

Noi pisani rispondiamo sempre:
CHE DIO VI ACCONTENTI!


----------



## Francesca_le

"ma dove vivi?? nel paese della nutella?!?" ....in riferimento a persone mooolto ingenue


----------



## sabrinita85

Francesca_le said:


> "ma dove vivi?? *nel paese della nutella*?!?" ....in riferimento a persone mooolto ingenue


Il paese della nutella??? Uhmmmmmmm dove si tova??? Mi ci trasferisco subitissimo!


----------



## DanyD

In Veneto:

"gavér e man in scarsèa" = "avere le mani in tasca"

Queste due filastrocche sono in dialetto Veneto e si riferiscono all'allora Imperatore d'Austria Francesco Giuseppe, qui non molto amato sotto la dominazione austriaca... spero che eventuali austriaci non se la prendano a male...  

"Una volta Ceco Bepi
el faxéa el caretiere
e in mancansa dela mula
el tacava so mojere!"

"Una volta Ceco Bepi
el faxéa l'aviatore
e in mancansa dea benxina
el pissava sul motore!"

in italiano:

"Una volta Francesco Giuseppe
faceva il carrettiere
e in mancanza della mula
attaccava sua moglie

Una volta Francesco Giuseppe
faceva l'aviatore
e in mancanza della benzina
 pisciava sul motore!"


----------



## TimeHP

Akire72 said:


> A Firenze si dice "Meglio un morto in casa che un Pisano all'uscio" deriva da vecchi antagonismi storico-politic tra le due città. L'odio per i Pisani è già evidente nella Divina Commedia, ho detto tutto!


 
Ho sempre pensato che fosse un detto terribile e che nessuno potrebbe avere il coraggio di pronunciarlo...


----------



## Gio77

> Ho sempre pensato che fosse un detto terribile e che nessuno potrebbe avere il coraggio di pronunciarlo...


 
Beh, effettivamente dipende dal modo e dal contesto in cui lo si dice. Quando l'ho sentito era proprio riferito a me, ma lungi da me sentirmene offeso, poichè ci si trovava in una situazione allegra e conviviale. Infatti, come ho accennato nel primo messaggio, si dovrebbe trattare di una frase usata esclusivamente in tono marcatamente scherzoso. Se così non fosse, ti do perfettamente ragione!

Comunque credo che anche la traduzione in italiano contribuisca a dare alla frase un carattere più freddo di quello che avrebbe se mantenuta in dialetto (e questo forse vale per la maggioranza di detti e simili accennati fin qui).

Ciao


----------



## Akire72

Infatti è sempre detta in tono assolutamente scherzoso, o quantomeno ironico. Ormai la storica rivalità politica si riflette solo in quella calcistica, quindi forse lo dicono solo allo stadio con cattiveria, peraltro a mio parere gratuita perché sicuramente non si giudica una persona dai suoi natali!


----------



## TimeHP

Sì, è vero. Il dialetto sdrammatizza.
Il fatto è che noi Italiani siamo superstiziosi e un simile detto, anche se usato in modo scherzoso, sembra strano.
Mi viene in mente una frase divertente che ho sentito dire a Totò:
...corna, bicorna, aglio, frattaglie, fattura ca nun quaglie....   
Non so se ho scritto bene.
Ciao


----------



## Akire72

Mi chiedevo se il seguente modo di dire è usato solo a Firenze o se è diffuso in tutta Italia:

"Qui non si frigge mica con l'acqua" inteso, noi sì che sappiamo come si fanno le cose, siamo in gamba!


----------



## DanyD

Qui, personalmente, non l'ho mai sentito.

Ne aprofitto per aggiungere un'altro modo di dire veneto:
"se noa xé fugassa, l'è pan bruxà!",
letteralmente "Se non è focaccia, è pane bruciato"; si usa per dire che da una cosa/situazione all'altra non cambia molto.


----------



## Akire72

DanyD said:


> Qui, personalmente, non l'ho mai sentito.
> 
> Ne aprofitto per aggiungere un'altro modo di dire veneto:
> "se noa xé fugassa, l'è pan bruxà!",
> letteralmente "Se non è focaccia, è pane bruciato"; si usa per dire che da una cosa/situazione all'altra non cambia molto.



Versione toscana: "se non è zuppa è pan molle"


----------



## etymologist

La versione che ho sentito io sarebbe: se non è zuppa è pan bagnato.




Akire72 said:


> Versione toscana: "se non è zuppa è pan molle"


----------



## itka

Vi propongo quella frase che diceva spesso mia mamma :
"*Casa mia, casa Savoia"*
Non so se è usata in Italia, pero mi piace molto per dire : a casa mia, sono il re.
Mi potete dire come pronunciate la lettera *"x" *che scrivete spesso in dialetti come il veneziano ? Grazie


----------



## fox71

etymologist said:


> La versione che ho sentito io sarebbe: se non è zuppa è pan bagnato.


 
CONFERMO.
Ciao!


----------



## DanyD

itka said:


> Mi potete dire come pronunciate la lettera *"x" *che scrivete spesso in dialetti come il veneziano ? Grazie


 
E' una "s" sonora, come quella di "sberla" o come la "s" di "casa" nel modo in cui la pronuncia la speaker di WR (in altre regioni italiane, la "s" di "casa" è pronunciata sorda).


----------



## itka

Grazie per l'informazione DanyD !


----------



## DanyD

Prego!


----------



## daniele712

Io ho trovato  divertenti tra i tanti interventi ..il dialogo tra akire 72 
-a Firenze si dice :"Meglio un morto in casa che un pisano all'uscio"-
e fox71 - noi pisani rispondiamo sermpre :"Che Dio vi accontenti! "- 

e il povero San Paolo che è caduto da cavallo al.. momento giusto
riportato  da claudine2006


Ma mi ricordo un modo di dire che usevamo da ragazzini che significava 
-Non ci credo assolutamente!-
Se tu dicevi qualcosa di poco credibile subito ti veniva risposto 
Sii (nemmeno se viene)tuo nonno in carriolaa!    .
Ogni volta che pensavo a questo vecchino dentro la carriola che doveva venire lungo 
la statale per darmi ragione mi piegavo in due dalle risate
Non chiedetemi cosa vuol dire perchè non l'ho mai assolutamente capito.


----------



## etymologist

Posso riferire che ho sentito la stessa frase abitando a Milano.



daniele712 said:


> ...
> Ma mi ricordo un modo di dire che usevamo da ragazzini che significava
> -Non ci credo assolutamente!-
> Se tu dicevi qualcosa di poco credibile subito ti veniva risposto
> Sii (nemmeno se viene)tuo nonno in carriolaa!    .
> Ogni volta che pensavo a questo vecchino dentro la carriola che doveva venire lungo
> la statale per darmi ragione mi piegavo in due dalle risate
> Non chiedetemi cosa vuol dire perchè non l'ho mai assolutamente capito.


----------



## fox71

Si dice anche "I discorsi li porta via il vento...Le biciclette i livornesi!"


----------



## Akire72

L'ho sentito dire a Simona Ventura, ma che significa "ciurlare il manico"????


----------



## yuppiter

Akire72 said:


> L'ho sentito dire a Simona Ventura, ma che significa "ciurlare il manico"????


Ciurlare *nel *manico è un modo di dire milanese, forse lombardo. Significa tentennare, schivare un impegno, si adatta a chi non si espone nel prendere posizione o decisioni.
Y


----------



## ergaster

TimeHP said:


> Ho sempre pensato che fosse un detto terribile e che nessuno potrebbe avere il coraggio di pronunciarlo...


In Toscana è comunissimo in tutte le province, Pisa esclusa, ovviamente.
E' soprattutto popolare a Livorno, Lucca e Firenze, che sono quelle che hanno le maggiori rivalità coi pisani.
Rivalità che non hanno niente a che vedere con quelle calcistiche, ma son vecchie di secoli. Basta leggere il già citato Dante, che di cose terribili sui pisani e non solo ne scrisse parecchie.
Noi toscanacci siamo fatti così: sfrontati, irreverenti e terribilmente campanilisti. 



			
				Akire72 said:
			
		

> Mi chiedevo se il seguente modo di dire è usato solo a Firenze o se è diffuso in tutta Italia:
> 
> "Qui non si frigge mica con l'acqua" inteso, noi sì che sappiamo come si fanno le cose, siamo in gamba!


E' usato anche in Versilia, dove con lo stesso significato si usano anche: " _'un piscio mìa da' gomiti_" e " _'un dormo mìa da' piedi_" (non dormo mica con la testa dalla parte dei piedi)

Ne aggiungo un altro:
"_Si fa come quello che per leva' le mosche di cucina andò a caà in salotto_" (_caà_=cacare, si usa quando nel tentativo di risolvere un problema se ne crea un altro maggiore da un'altra parte)


----------



## fiorilù

A me fa morire "come una nave in un bosco"

credo sia prettamente in dialetto piemontese: alla domanda "come Va?" se ti va male rispondi "come una nave in un bosco" volendo si aggiunge "senza timoniere"

secondo me rende veramente lidea dekka disperazione!!


----------



## Necsus

Akire72 said:
			
		

> L'ho sentito dire da Simona Ventura (almeno che qualcuno non l'abbia detto a lei), ma che significa "ciurlare nel manico"????


Dal Garzanti:
*ciurlare* - _v. intr_. [aus. _avere_] (_ant_.) sbandare, ondeggiare, vacillare | oggi solo nella loc. fam. _ciurlare nel manico_, (_fig_.) sottrarsi con rinvii, pretesti o indecisioni a un impegno. Fa riferimento al manico degli attrezzi che, quando non è ben saldo, rende difficile il loro impiego e fa rinviare il lavoro.


----------



## stanfal

A me fa troppo ridere anche 'menare il torrone' (tergiversare)!! 

S.


----------



## Carthusian cat

Dragoberto said:


> non so se esiste in Italiano...
> 
> se mia nonna gavessi le riode, la sarìa un careto
> se mia nonna avesse le ruote, sarebbe un carretto


 
Simile, noi a Roma dicevamo:
_se mi' nonno c'haveva 8 palle se chiamava Flipper_
per rispondere a qualcuno che faceva discorsi pieni di ipotesi irrealistiche



Francesca_le said:


> ciao a tutti....
> "stai soda"..che signignifica "resta al tuo posto"


Sempre a Roma
_stai calmo -->stai ca*r*mo --> stai carmelo_

oppure
_stai sciolto_



Gio77 said:


> Riguardo l'eterna lotta/rivalità tra i paesi limitrofi:
> "Mei un mort in cà che un [*abitante del paese vicino*] ala porta!"
> Tradotto dal bolognese: "Meglio un morto in casa che un [*abitante del paese vicino*] alla porta!".


Sul genere:
_Ma sei proprio daa Lazio! _(per dire che sei un infame, uno stupido, o qualsiasi cosa di connotazione negativa...)



daniele712 said:


> Ma mi ricordo un modo di dire che usevamo da ragazzini che significava
> -Non ci credo assolutamente!-
> Se tu dicevi qualcosa di poco credibile subito ti veniva risposto
> Sii (nemmeno se viene)tuo nonno in carriolaa! .
> Ogni volta che pensavo a questo vecchino dentro la carriola che doveva venire lungo
> la statale per darmi ragione mi piegavo in due dalle risate
> Non chiedetemi cosa vuol dire perchè non l'ho mai assolutamente capito.


E si aggiungeva:
_con le mutande viola!_


----------



## daniele712

> DAniele712
> 
> 
> 
> Ma mi ricordo un modo di dire che usevamo da ragazzini che significava
> -Non ci credo assolutamente!-Se tu dicevi qualcosa di poco credibile subito ti veniva risposto
> Sii (nemmeno se viene)tuo nonno in carriolaa! .
> Ogni volta che pensavo a questo vecchino dentro la carriola che doveva venire lungola statale per darmi ragione mi piegavo in due dalle risate
> Non chiedetemi cosa vuol dire perchè non l'ho mai assolutamente capito
> .
Click to expand...




> Carthusian Cat
> 
> 
> 
> E si aggiungeva:
> con le mutande viola!
Click to expand...

Non lo sapevo. Quelle mutande ci stanno benee!! (anche un perizoma)

Daniele(e non mi toccate la mamma!)


----------



## ergaster

Oppure quando si pretende l'impossibile: "sì, e se la mi' nonna aveva le ròte era un carretto" 

(p.s. e se si andasse sul volgare, quante ce ne sarebbero in toscano!!)


----------



## sabrinita85

Carthusian cat said:


> Sempre a Roma
> _stai calmo -->stai ca*r*mo --> stai carmelo_



_*Stai carmelo*_ mi piace un sacco! 

Comunque ho sentito dire anche: 
*stai manzo!*


----------



## DanyD

"Tajate i cavei, meti su fameja!"
="Tagliati i capelli, metti su famiglia!"

Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao!
Molto carino questo thread 
Vedo che il barese non è stato ancora toccato da nessuno, perciò se non vi spiace provvedo io con alcune "perle":

*U' pulp se coce jind all'acqua soje
*(Il polpo si cuoce nell'acqua sua), cioè ogni cosa richiede il suo tempo, bisogna dare tempo al tempo.

 *Le megghje murte de chi t'è murte, e chi t'è stramurte e c' te
 son le cambane a mort* 
      (I meglio morti di chi ti è morto, di chi ti è stramorto e di chi suonerà le campane al tuo funerale), un modo molto pesante di insultare i parenti di qualcuno fino a molte generazioni antecedenti e successive.

*Si cadut da jind'o litt*
  (Sei caduto dal letto stamattina) = ti sei insolitamente svegliato molto presto.

*Ammandieneme 'ca d'ammandeng!
*(Reggimi che ti reggo): siamo entrambi messi piuttosto male.

*La galline fasc l'ove e o galle g'abbrusc 'u cule
*(La gallina fa l'uovo e al gallo brucia il c**o): detto di chi si lamenta del lavoro pesante svolto da qualcun altro.


Ciao 

dani


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> _*Stai carmelo*_ mi piace un sacco!
> 
> Comunque ho sentito dire anche:
> *stai manzo!*



Sulla scia di queste espressioni, dalle mie parti si usa molto "stà tranzo" (stai tranquillo, calmo).


----------



## nexus

Ho sentito dire nel ferrarese, dove vivo
 "dém un spigul ca m'inzuc"Datemi uno spigolo che ci sbatto la testa
"i liga i can con la surziza" Legano i cani con la salsiccia
"l'è simpatic come un pugn in n'och/ come na paca int l'aqua" è simpatico come un pugno in un occhio/come una spanciata nell'acqua
"L'era tant unt c'al slisava" era tanto unto (ubriaco) che scivolava


----------



## claudine2006

nexus said:


> Ho sentito dire nel ferrarese, dove vivo
> "i liga i can con la surziza" Legano i cani con la salsiccia


Mi potresti spiegare cosa significa? Non sono sicura di averne colto il senso. Grazie.


----------



## nexus

Mio padre parlava sempre molto bene di Durban, dove ha vissuto per anni, mia sorella si è stancata di sentirlo e l'ha apostrofato dicendo "e i ligava anc i can con la surziza" per dire che l'abbondanza era tale che potevano anche permettersi di legare i cani con la salsiccia. Era ironica, naturalmente, ma la frase l'ho sentita in seguito anche in altre situazioni simili.


----------



## claudine2006

nexus said:


> Mio padre parlava sempre molto bene di Durban, dove ha vissuto per anni, mia sorella si è stancata di sentirlo e l'ha apostrofato dicendo "e i ligava anc i can con la surziza" per dire che l'abbondanza era tale che potevano anche permettersi di legare i cani con la salsiccia. Era ironica, naturalmente, ma la frase l'ho sentita in seguito anche in altre situazioni simili.


Ah, grazie.  Allora non avevo capito proprio niente!


----------



## irene.acler

nexus said:


> "i liga i can con la surziza" Legano i cani con la salsiccia



So che questa espressione esiste in spagnolo, ma non pensavo che esistesse esattamente uguale anche in italiano! Interessante!


----------



## itka

Esiste pure in francese !


----------



## silviasilvia

Scusate, so che il thread e' vecchio, pero' questa e' geniale 

Hai voluto la bicicletta? E mo pedali! (e ora pedali)

non so se sia di Roma...

La uso sempre anche in inglese con gli amici


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ma che figata questo thread! 
Non lo avevo mai visto (grazie silviasilvia per averlo scovato).

Detti di Roma che mi fanno sorridere:
_
- Pila 'ntronata, cent'anni pe' casa_ (Pentola rotta, cent'anni in giro per casa)
Si usa dirlo di qualcuno, sempre malridotto e malaticcio, che però vive e dura cent'anni, meglio e più a lungo di chi sta in salute.

_- Mica stamo a pettina' le bambole! _(Non stiamo qui a pettinare le bambole)
Riferito a chi, nonostante all'apparenza non sembrerebbe, si dà da fare ed ottiene grandi risultati.


----------



## irene.acler

silviasilvia said:


> Scusate, so che il thread e' vecchio, pero' questa e' geniale
> 
> Hai voluto la bicicletta? E mo pedali! (e ora pedali)
> 
> non so se sia di Roma...
> 
> La uso sempre anche in inglese con gli amici


 
Non so la origine, ma la diciamo anche noi in Trentino 

_Te è volesto la bici? E ader te pedali /e ader pedala! _


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Non so la origine, ma la diciamo anche noi in Trentino
> 
> _Te è volesto la bici? E ader te pedali /e ader pedala! _


Credo si dica un po' in tutta Italia. 
Conoscevo la variante:
Hai voluto la bicicletta? E mo' pedala!


----------



## irene.acler

Sì, io ho messo la variante dialettale trentina!


----------



## freakit

Carino questo topic!
Dalle mie parti si dice, ovviamente molto volgarmente, (ma noi ternani siamo tra i popoli più volgari della Terra )
_ "li gusti so' gusti, disse lu gatto leccannose lu cxxo"_, e immagino si capisca;
_ "me pari porittu me"_, quando cerchi di compatire qualcuno;
_ "avecce n'occhio a cesi e uno a stroncone"_ (che son due paesi, uno a nord e uno a sud della città), quando qualcuno non ha la vista particolarmente attenta;
"_sapè fà l'occhi a le purgi"_, ovvero quando qualcuno è molto abile in lavori di precisione.


----------



## Daron

comeunanuvola said:


> Ci sono poi dei detti che, pur significando la stessa cosa, cambiano da una regione all'altra.
> 
> Per esempio il noto "sei alla frutta" in Sardegna si dice (tradotto)
> 
> Sei già a fiori
> 
> Che forse è più inquietante ma carino.


 

Salve a tutti. Sono nuovo in questo forum e mi dispiace intervenire subito con una precisazione che sa di correzione... Perdonatemi.
Sono sardo. Il detto "Gi ses'a frori", tradotto letteralmente suona "Già sei a fiori", ma il suo significato non è da intendersi come "Sei alla frutta" o riferito a "cimiteriali presagi", bensì "Ma come sei conciato?", come se avesse dei fiori indosso ad ornarne il corpo, detto in modo ironico. Infatti si dice di persona malvestita ("Gi esti a frori" trad: "Ma com'è conciato quello?") o, in senso più ampio, di persona scorretta o sia per un qualsiasi altro motivo biasimevole o non risponda a minimi criteri di buongusto. Si usa questa espressione anche riferendosi ad una cosa brutta o grottesca.


----------



## mauro63

A Roma ho sentito :
-FATTE 'NA PERA/'N'ENDOVENA DE CAMOMILLA: ti consiglio di calmarti
- NUN ME SCACIOTTA'/STUCCA' LA BOMBARDA: non mi importunare
- E' SIMPATICO COME 'NA MANO AR CULO. 
- C'HAI ER NASO COSI' LUNGO CHE SE DICI DE NO A TAVOLA, SPARECCHI.
- C'HAI 'NA NASCA CHE SE NUOTI A DORSO PARI 'NO SQUALO
- SEI COSI' MAGRA CHE SE SCUREGGI DECOLLI.
- SEI TARMENTE SECCO CHE CO' 'NA CANDELA TE FACCIO 'NA    
   RADIOGRAFIA.
- SEI COSI' GRASSA CHE DOVUNQUE GUARDO STAI GIA' LA'.
- C'HAI TANTA BARBA 'N FACCIA CHE SE TE MAGNI 'NA BANANA PARE 'N  
  FILM PORNO .
- TE FACCIO DU' OCCHI NERI CHE SE TE METTI A MASTICA' ER BAMBU' ER
   WWF TE PROTEGGE.
- SI' TE SGRULLO TE FACCIO CASCA' TUTTI LI TATUAGGI.


----------



## iaiax

Aggiungo anche io qualche modo di dire tradizionale.

Da una signora mantovana
(perdonate l’ortografia, ho cercato di imitare la sua pronuncia)
Trii bovi, ‘na cavala e nissun che tira
Tre buoi, una cavalla e nessuno che tira.
Si dice quando nonostante il bell’aspetto non si gode di buona salute.

“Bruna, pòrtem la Lùssia!”
Glielo chiedeva suo padre oste quando era in cantina ad imbottigliare il vino.
La “Lùssia” era… il nome in codice dell’acqua che usava per allungare il vino, in modo da non farsi capire dai clienti eventualmente in negozio.

Altre frasi del passato, si diceva forse nella bergamasca:
“Stai in piedi fino a sabato!”
Origine: il proprietario di un animale malandato che fatica a stare in piedi lo incita a resistere fino a sabato, in modo da poterlo vendere al mercato.

La faccia era detta “cartolina”.
“Mi lavo la cartolina”.

“Povero in canna”
La spiegazione dovrebbe essere questa.
I poveri mendicanti che bussavano alle case venivano scacciati versando loro addosso il contenuto degli orinali.
Usavano quindi bussare con una canna, in modo da rimanere lontani e schivare la spiacevole doccia.


----------



## iaiax

Questi sono molto più comuni dei precedenti, ma sono sempre espressioni tipiche e a loro modo curiose e divertenti, soprattutto per chi sta imparando l’italiano. Dovrebbero essere più facili da capire che da spiegare. Le ho messe separate, così se le trovate troppo banali cancelliamo.


Essere colti con le mani nel sacco
Essere colti con le brache calate
Far venire il latte alle ginocchia
Avere la faccia tosta
Trattare coi guanti bianchi
Dio li fa e poi li accoppia
Dare buca
Prendersi una cotta
Non avere peli sulla lingua
Avere il pelo sullo stomaco
Acqua in bocca
Battere il ferro finché è caldo
Liscio come l’olio
Tanto di cappello
Essere tra l’incudine e il martello
La goccia che fa traboccare il vaso
Cercare un ago in un pagliaio
Cercare il pelo nell’uovo
Non si cava un ragno dal buco
Tanto fumo e niente arrosto
Raschiare la botte
O la va o la spacca
Prendere sottogamba
Avere le mani bucate
Magro come un chiodo
Alzare il gomito
Il bicchiere della staffa
Sordo come una campana
Tagliare la corda
Perdere le staffe
Il diavolo fa le pentole ma non i coperchi
Morto un Papa se ne fa un altro
L’abito non fa il monaco
Avere uno scheletro nell’armadio
Tutti i salmi finiscono in gloria
Il mattino ha l’oro in bocca
Prendere due piccioni con una fava
Gettare le perle ai porci 
Mettere il dito nella piaga
Sollevare un vespaio
Tutti i nodi vengono al pettine  
Qui casca l'asino 
Darsi la zappa sui piedi 
Aria fritta!
Avere il pollice verde.

Basta! Non riesco più a smettere, come mi piace questo argomento!


----------



## MünchnerFax

Cari co-foreri ,

questa discussione ha raccolto contributi in enorme quantità, tale da risultare dispersivo, e il tema sembra ormai essere stato trattato in modo più che esauriente. Per questa ragione il thread viene chiuso.
Grazie a tutti i partecipanti, vecchi e nuovi.


----------

